# There were suppose to be 190 Pokemon in the first Pokemon game



## Jake (Feb 14, 2012)

So when looking on tumblr I found this;




Spoiler












So I googled an found these pages;
http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78267 (the two broken images are meant to be Maril and Tyranitar)
http://smfextraforums.createforumhosting.com/190-pokemon-t9548.html

just felt like sharing since I never knew this


Spoiler: Munna?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda old news there, but yeah.

and the text from Red/Green/Blue where the girl mentions a pink pokemon with a floral pattern was meant to be a joke because it seemed ridiculous.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, I don't know that. 

But I did know this:



Spoiler











A magazine cover showing some prototype Pokemon that were cut from Gold and Silver.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2012)

Isn't that Tyranitar which was in it?
And isn't that that fossil turtle from Black and White?
and I'm guessing that thing is for Clefable?


----------



## SockHead (Feb 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Isn't that Tyranitar which was in it?
> And isn't that that fossil turtle from Black and White?
> and I'm guessing that thing is for Clefable?



Tyranitar made it, the turtle didn't make it into Silver/Gold, and the Clefable lookin' guy I think turned into Hitmontop.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 15, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Tyranitar made it, the turtle didn't make it into Silver/Gold, and the Clefable lookin' guy I think turned into Hitmontop.


How can Clefabe be Hitmontop? 

Anyways, nice find...


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Tyranitar made it, the turtle didn't make it into Silver/Gold, and the Clefable lookin' guy I think turned into Hitmontop.



poor turdle :'(

I find this interesting, so anyone else know anything?


----------



## Phil (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't know this. I remember trading a Missingno to my silver version, and I ended up getting a Remoraid. I never knew why until now . Since it's the first time I find out about the 190 Pokemon. Bulbapedia actually has Missingo on the Pokedex.

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_by_index_number_(Generation_I)


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2012)

From the Question thing, I am kinda wondering if Ho-Oh was meant to be a gen 1 pokemon from being seen in the first anime episode


----------



## AndyB (Feb 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> From the Question thing, I am kinda wondering if Ho-Oh was meant to be a gen 1 pokemon from being seen in the first anime episode


No, those appearances are a like a hint as to what's to come. Alot of people thought Ho-Oh was just a Fearow. 
Also there were several different pokemon shown before their game had come out: Togepi, Kecleon and I'm sure they did more for the Diamond and Pearl games.


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2012)

AndyB said:


> No, those appearances are a like a hint as to what's to come. Alot of people thought Ho-Oh was just a Fearow.
> Also there were several different pokemon shown before their game had come out: Togepi, Kecleon and I'm sure they did more for the Diamond and Pearl games.



Thought so, because I had Togepi in mind.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 17, 2012)

If you watch credits for the movies closely you'll notice a random pokemon from the next generation is being hinted at by just the scenery and something peeking out quickly.
I first noticed it during The Return of Mewtwo Movie Credits.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 17, 2012)

I have noticed a few things from watching openings/ending credits of the movies.
1. If you watch close enough you will notice pokemon from the next generation hinted at in the previous generations movies.
2. Alot of the original pokemon art is not used as the final appearance of the pokemon.


----------

